# Australians who pay soap suppliers with credit cards



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 5, 2011)

Australians who pay soap suppliers with credit cards - please check your statements (on-line now if you can). 

I had my credit card details snaffled and used overseas last Wednesday.  Luckily, I have messages sent to my mobile phone to authorise certain transactions and that's how I was alerted. I don't know how my card has been compromised but I just received an email from Aussie Candle Supply talking about this subject and saying they have thoroughly tested their system and are ok.



> The last couple of weeks has bought to our attention problems with security and credit card fraud.




I haven't ordered anything online for ages and I don't think I've ordered anything from Aussie Candle Supply at all, but I have registered with them.
Heirloom were holding my credit card details and I've paid with credit card at Escentials and some others.

So this is just to alert you and I'd also like to hear back from anyone having the same problem if possible please. I would have let you all know sooner but I never thought about the soap suppliers and was blaming a petrol station where I used my card for the first time last Monday.

This is something for people selling on-line to think about too. Is your site secure?

I think I'll be using bank transfer from now on. Too many dodgy people out in cyberspace these days.

Kind regards
Jenny


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 5, 2011)

I got burnt twice about a year ago, I only use bank transfer now too, I mean it's all the same money really. 
I don't think this problem is just limited to our craft, it's just that we're more aware of it in our own circles...the scammers just keep figuring out how to scam.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 5, 2011)

What a pain Chrissy. Credit Card was just so convenient but this has scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Relle (Sep 6, 2011)

No probs here Jenny, thanks for the info. I don't deal with ACS.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Bubbles I got hit two weeks ago for 285.00 I am still waiting for the forms from the bank to fill out :0 it seems it is rife at the moment and I understand Australia has been a real target. I got no notification from the bank and this was a Western Union withdrawal in british pounds


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 6, 2011)

I know nothing about Western Union Lyn. How do they even do that? Sorry you got stung and what a pain having to do all of the work to pass responsibility over to the bank.  

The first Sms I got on my mobile was for 10 British pounds. I'm tipping that one of our soap suppliers has holes in their system and I'd really like to know which one.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 6, 2011)

Off to check my online statements now.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 6, 2011)

Bubbles I have no idea and it is so crazy becuase I saw the money missing before the transaction came through............rang the bank and informed them that there was a transaction been made that was not mine and they said they are unable to put a stop on it..............how crazy is that. I am none to pleased with the ANZ at the moment as this all happened just on a fortnight ago I think and a new card has been sent out to me but none if the papers that I need to fill in to get this money back I will be ringing them again this morning..............I always pay ACS via paypal but have heard that paypal has been hit as well...............Nothing is safe anymore


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 6, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> ..........rang the bank and informed them that there was a transaction been made that was not mine and they said they are unable to put a stop on it..............how crazy is that.



Sigh, I know Lyn. I had the same silly convo with CW bank and I couldn't believe it when they told me that they couldn't stop the transaction or reverse it + I have to lodge a complaint to get the money credited back to me. My opinion is that the first phone call from me should have set all the wheels in motion. Makes me want to change my account to the Bendigo Bank (within walking distance) and going back to doing things the old fashioned way. My mother still exists using cash only.  :wink:

PS: I just made a phone call to the bank and put a query on the 3 transactions that were not authorised, so now I have to wait about 45 days to get a refund. Luckily, they were only small amounts. 3 x 10 pounds sterling which is about $15 each and done for Skype Luxembourg. He asked me if I'd ever been to Luxembourg LOL I don't even have a passport.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 11, 2011)

My visa debit was compromised too.  Twice.  Luckily the ANZ suspected unauthorised activity and shut my card down.   One was for $6.90 in the US, the other for $165 in France.  Thankfully my bank was on the ball.

I had shopped with ACS, ASS, NCS....   Not accusing any of those, but it is uncanny that so many ladies I know that have been done too, shop at these places as well.

I pay via Direct Deposit now, which is painful, because it isn't quick, or PayPal.  But yep, I hear PayPal is compromised as well.  

Sad that the world has come to this....  Keep an eye on your accounts!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for that Dotty. Yes, it's looking like one of the soap suppliers hasn't got tight security.  :evil:


----------



## busybee (Sep 11, 2011)

I got hit with charges that weren't mine too a few weeks back and thankfully the bank reversed them for me (ANZ).  One was for a camera and one was for a phone in the USA.  The web site that I supposedly bought from looked so legitimate too.  I now have a new bank card and the bank also told me to look out for a secure web site when making transactions, which it the closed paddlock at the top right hand corner of the web page.  Good luck everyone and hopefully they get on top of the .......


----------



## Iduna (Sep 28, 2011)

My husbands bank account was hit a couple of months ago. It was about $100, in Melbourne at 5am. 10 past 9 that morning he was on the phone. It took under 10 minuets but the refunded him and put a halt on all or bank cards. He's the only one with a visa debit card and I pay mostly through paypal. That's where we think it happened, only soap/candle supplies I had made were over a month before that at NCS and I used paypal. But I don't think it was anything to do with them.


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd let everyone know I have been getting emails every few days saying my card has been comprimised thru a candle site and I should click on the link to see.
Clearly I didn't click the link, and my card hasn't been comprimised, yet. I just keep deleteing the emails.
So just a caution to not click on that link if u get an email like this.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warnings girls, I am about to place another order so I think I will direct debit the money....


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm going to Direct Debit from now on too. Creepy people out there. I hope Karma gets them good and hard. There is not enough effort put into catching these criminals.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 8, 2011)

So sorry this has happened.  

I just popped by because I heart anyone who says snaffled. I must go to Australia and check it out one day.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 8, 2011)

Stinkydancer said:
			
		

> So sorry this has happened.
> 
> I just popped by because I heart anyone who says snaffled. I must go to Australia and check it out one day.



 Well, snaffle yourself  a ride and come on over.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 9, 2011)

... nothing to do with buying from a soap supplier ... or credit cards, as I don't have one ... but ...

A few months back I fuelled up and went to pay.  Declined.  That was strange as I'd just checked my account and there was money in it.  A few minutes later ... while I'm still trying to work what might have happened, I got a call from the Westpac Bank's fraud department to say they thought my account had been accessed by unauthorised people and they asked me to go to my branch as soon as possible.

Turns out my account was cleaned out by an online Greek gambling casino.  The bank gave me a free overdraft equal to the amount that was taken and once the paperwork was completed and the money returned to my account ... a week later ... it was balanced.

The bank recommended I change access details and issues me with a new ATM card.

Apparently this happens quite often and this is why the bank fraud people are always on the look out for it.

Just hope they find a way to stop it real soon!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 9, 2011)

You have to wonder how on earth they get your banking details?  :evil:


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 9, 2011)

your not wrong there Bubbles, I just placed an order with Aussie Soap Supplies, and they are NOT taking C?Card orders over the net....I think it said that their shopping cart had been compromised, so they are doing DD or c/c over the phone only ....At least they are being careful


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 10, 2011)

Boy this is scary stuff to read. I'm in the middle of setting up a website and much to my annoyance the shopping cart is paypal, unfortunately I need it for the "add to cart" set up but I would rather them not use the paypal to finalise payment so it looks like i'll need to give the buyers a preference of payment option like direct deposit (which I would much prefer.
 A friend of mine doesn't offer an "add to cart" or "buy now" button she just gets the buyer to send an email to her with a list of items they want to purchase but it seems like a lot of mucking around for the buyer. :? 

I think DH and I will continue to stick with Direct deposit when paying for online purchases.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty & Plain, I have a web site for Guinea Pig bed's and other luxuries that I make and sell....I did have a shopping cart on it but I actually find it much easier for the buyer to send me an email for their order and direct debit the funds, I then send them a email to confirm the order and payment.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Traceyanne thats good to hear, I was thinking maybe in would be a deterrant for buyers not to have a "buy now" button to push. I'm thinking with the big headache paypal is giving me I may take up the same option.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 10, 2011)

when u set up your web site, you can add a comments section ,  this can be directed to your email address....and the customer can place this order in there , it saves them stuffing around and emailing, but make sure you make it clear that they need to leave their email address or a posting address....

I had one lady who didnt do this and I just had to wait till she contacted me looking for her order lol ( as the comments section redirects therefore it didnt show her email )


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Oct 10, 2011)

Traceyann, I had a look all over my site but it doesn't have a comments section, the closest thing I could find was a "Contact us" form so I may need to use that instead. I'm going through Weebly, very simple site to use although it doesn't have some of the things i'm used to.

Sorry all for getting off topic.


----------



## Traceyann (Oct 10, 2011)

the "contact us" will do the same


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been ordering regularly form NCS and havent had any probs.  But they did email me a while back with something about credit card fraud and them having double checked their system - I didnt take much notice....maybe I should have - I can't believe how often it happens!


----------

